# The Three Fates



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd like to share the story of the three fates with you. The first fate spins the threat of life, the second fate ties knots in it. And the third fate cuts it off. 

We have no control over how long the first fate spins and we have no control over how many knots are tied in the threat. We also have no control over when the thread is cut. What we can control is what we do when we get to each of the knots. We can either stop and not go on any further or we can climb over the knot knowing that we will come upon it again. Or we can take the time to untangle the knot knowing that we will never find it again. 

Those are our choices and how far along we get in life depends on the choices that we make.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

pappabee said:


> I'd like to share the story of the three fates with you. The first fate spins the threat of life, the second fate ties knots in it. And the third fate cuts it off.
> 
> We have no control over how long the first fate spins and we have no control over how many knots are tied in the threat. We also have no control over when the thread is cut. What we can control is what we do when we get to each of the knots. We can either stop and not go on any further or we can climb over the knot knowing that we will come upon it again. Or we can take the time to untangle the knot knowing that we will never find it again.
> 
> Those are our choices and how far along we get in life depends on the choices that we make.


Thanks for posting this tale, pappabee. I like the part about untangling the knots we encounter along life's journey. There are a couple thatright now I'm having the devil of a time untangling, but I mean to see the task through to a successful conclusion.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

It's like my signature line says (see below) - except I do like the idea of untangling the knots.

Here's a philosophical corollary: if you can't go home again and cannot cross the same stream twice, why untangle the knots, why not just push on? Answer: to learn.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

However FBboy, if you don't untangle the knots to see what happened, can you really learn and grow from the experience??


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

ronb172 said:


> However FBboy, if you don't untangle the knots to see what happened, can you really learn and grow from the experience??


No, maybe my English is off, but that is what I meant - I was taught that the only mistake one can make is not learning from their errors, and that we learn more from our failures than our successes.


----------



## stefanm (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree with FHBOY, we have a similar saying in Sri Lanka.


----------

